# Pork filet on the Barbecue



## Bam!! (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey all   

Could you guys gimme some yummy recipes for Porc filet on the barbie or gas grill.....Indirect or direct heat....Smoked or not smoked

Thanks


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Haven't heard of that, what is a porc filet?


----------



## Bam!! (Jul 30, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Haven't heard of that, what is a porc filet?



sorry I think that's french   

porc tenderloin


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

you mean pork?


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you mean pork tenderloin?

They do not hold up well hot smoked, do good if brined and coldsmoked though.

I would just get a good strong fruity marinade and cook directly on high heat. Cook it to medium rare to medium.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Citrus Pork Tenderloin

1 package, approximately 2 1/2 pounds,
    pork tenderloin (2 loins per package)
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup fresh lime juice
6 ounces frozen orange juice concentrate
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons crushed garlic
2 tablespoons ground cumin
1 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoons ground black pepper
1 large, sweet onion, sliced
6 to 8 pieces pita bread
1 lime, cut into quarters

In a rectangular, nonreactive container combine the olive oil, lime juice, frozen orange juice concentrate, water, garlic, cumin, salt and pepper. Mix well.

Rinse the pork and add to the marinade. Cover and refrigerate for four to eight hours.

Preheat grill to medium temperature.

Cook the pork on all sides (rotating periodically) until the internal temperature reaches 170 degrees. Liberally brush the citrus marinade on the tenderloins frequently during the grilling and turning.

Remove the pork from the grill and let stand 10 minutes. In the meantime, slice the onion. Heat one or two teaspoons of cooking oil in a pan and sauté over medium heat. After meat has rested slice thin. (Hint: An electric knife works great.) Serve on warm pita bread with sautéed onions. Squeeze fresh lime juice from wedges onto the sandwich.

Serves 6 to 8.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Honey-Gingered Pork Tenderloin

2 3/4 pounds pork tenderloins
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup oyster sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger root (can also
    use any other form of ginger - works fine, just adjust down to taste)
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon ketchup
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Place tenderloins in a casserole dish (I use a zip-top bag).

Combine all remaining ingredients in a bowl, mixing well. Pour over tenderloins, cover and marinate in fridge 8 hours or overnight.

Remove tenderloins from marinade, reserving marinade. Grill tenderloins over medium-hot coals or temperature for 25 to 35 minutes, turning often and basting with reserved marinade. Pork is done when meat thermometer inserted into thickest portion of the meat registers 160 degrees F.

To serve, slice thinly and arrange on a serving platter. Garnish with fresh parsley, if desired.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Southwestern Grilled Pork Tenderloins

2 whole pork tenderloins (about 1 1/2 pounds total)
5 teaspoons chili powder
1 1/2 teaspoons oregano
3/4 teaspoon ground cumin
2 garlic cloves, crushed

Mix together chili powder, oregano, cumin and garlic and rub over surfaces of tenderloins. Cover and refrigerate 2 to 24 hours.

Grill over medium-hot coals, turning occasionally, for 15 to 20 minutes, until inserted thermometer reads 160 degrees F. Pork is done when there is still a hint of pink in the center.

Slice to serve.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Barbecued Pork Tenderloin Sandwiches 
Makes 6 servings  


  Ingredients  
1/2  cup ketchup  
1/3  cup packed brown sugar  
2  tablespoons bourbon or whiskey (optional)  
1  tablespoon Worcestershire sauce  
1/2  teaspoon dry mustard  
1/4  teaspoon ground red pepper  
1  clove garlic, minced  
2  whole pork tenderloins (about 3/4 pound each), well trimmed of fat  
1  large red onion, cut into 6 (1/4-inch-thick) slices  
6  hoagie rolls or kaiser rolls, split  



1. Prepare barbecue grill for direct cooking. 

2. Combine ketchup, sugar, bourbon, if desired, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, red pepper and garlic in small, heavy saucepan with ovenproof handle; mix well. Set saucepan on one side of grid.* 

3. Place tenderloins on center of grid. Grill tenderloins on uncovered grill over medium-hot coals 8 minutes. Simmer sauce 5 minutes or until thickened, stirring occasionally. 

4. Turn tenderloins with tongs; continue to grill, uncovered, 5 minutes. Add onion slices to grid. Set aside half of sauce; reserve. Brush tenderloins and onion with remaining sauce. 

5. Continue to grill, uncovered, 7 to 10 minutes or until internal temperature reaches 160°F when tested with meat thermometer inserted into thickest part of tenderloins.** 

6. Transfer roast to cutting board; cover with foil. Let stand 10 to 15 minutes before carving. Internal temperature will continue to rise 5°F to 10°F during stand time. Carve tenderloins crosswise into thin slices. Separate onion slices into rings. Divide meat and onion rings among rolls; drizzle with reserved sauce. 

*If desired, sauce may be prepared on range-top. Combine ketchup, sugar, bourbon, if desired, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, ground red pepper and garlic in small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, 5 minutes or until thickened, stirring occasionally.  
**If using an instant-read thermometer, do not leave thermometer in tenderloins during grilling since thermometer is not heatproof


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Ginger Peanut Pork Tenderloin 
Makes 6 servings  


 Ingredients  
3  tablespoons soy sauce  
1  tablespoon honey  
1  tablespoon sesame oil  
1  tablespoon creamy peanut butter  
1  tablespoon minced fresh ginger  
2  teaspoons TABASCO® brand Pepper Sauce  
1  large clove garlic, minced  
1  teaspoon curry powder  
1/2  teaspoon salt  
1-1/2  pounds pork tenderloins  


Combine all ingredients except pork in medium bowl. Set aside 2 tablespoons mixture. Add pork tenderloins to bowl; cover and marinate at least 2 hours or overnight, turning occasionally. 

Preheat grill to medium, placing rack 5 to 6 inches above coals. Place tenderloins on rack; grill 20 to 25 minutes or until no longer pink in center, turning occasionally and brushing frequently with marinade during first 10 minutes of grilling. Let stand 10 minutes before slicing. Brush reserved 2 tablespoons soy sauce mixture over cooked meat.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Pork Tenderloin with Grilled Apple Cream Sauce 
Makes 4 servings  

   This delicate, lean pork tenderloin should be cooked just until it is barely pink in the center. Overcooking will cause pork to become dry.  

Ingredients  
1  can (6 ounces) frozen apple juice concentrate, thawed and divided (3/4 cup)  
1/2  cup Calvados or brandy, divided  
2  tablespoons Dijon mustard  
1  tablespoon olive oil  
3  cloves garlic, minced  
1-1/4  teaspoons salt, divided  
1/4  teaspoon black pepper  
1-1/2  pounds pork tenderloin  
2  green or red apples, cored  
1  tablespoon butter  
1/2  large red onion, cut into thin slivers  
1/2  cup heavy cream  
   Fresh thyme sprigs  





Reserve 2 tablespoons juice concentrate. Combine remaining juice concentrate, 1/4 cup Calvados, mustard, oil, garlic, 1 teaspoon salt and pepper in glass dish. Add pork; turn to coat. Cover and refrigerate 2 hours, turning pork occasionally. Cut apples crosswise into 3/8-inch rings. Remove pork from marinade; discard marinade. Grill pork on covered grill over medium coals about 20 minutes, turning 3 times, until meat thermometer inserted in thickest part registers 155°F. Grill apples about 4 minutes per side until tender; cut rings into quarters. Melt butter in large skillet over medium heat. Add onion; cook and stir until soft. Stir in apples, remaining 1/4 cup Calvados, 1/4 teaspoon salt and reserved 2 tablespoons juice concentrate. Add cream; heat through. Cut pork crosswise into 1/2-inch slices; spoon sauce over pork. Garnish with fresh thyme.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

HICKORY-SMOKED PORK TENDERLOIN WITH HERBS
SERVES 6 to 8 


INGREDIENTS 

1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic 
2 teaspoons dried thyme leaves 
2 teaspoons rubbed sage 
2 teaspoons dried marjoram leaves 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 pork tenderloin, about 2 pounds, cut in half to fit into smoker 
Place the garlic, herbs and olive oil in a small bowl. Mix well to make a paste. Rub all over the pork pieces. Season with salt and pepper. Prepare smoker according to manufacturer's instructions. I used 1-1/2 tablespoons hickory chips and placed over medium heat. Place pork on the rack and cover tightly. Smoke for about 30 minutes or until the center of the pork reaches a temnperature of about 140° F. Remove the pork and tent with foil. Let rest about 10 minutes. Slice and serve. This is also very good at room temperature or even chilled


----------



## Bam!! (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks a million!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and man oh man I even wrote Pork with a C which is the french way!!! My bad!!!  


Look great.......tell me though...cooking Pork Med Rare ?  While I know the pigs are grain fed now.....would you go Med rare though.....and cold smoked....bacteria city no ?

I'm really curious as to the reply on this one...as I love my meat rare!


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Barbecued Pork Loin With Grilled Onions 
 Serves: 6 

Ingredients: 


 1 tablespoon chili powder
  1/4  teaspoon ground cumin
  1/4  teaspoon salt
  1/4  teaspoon dry oregano -- crushed
  1 clove garlic -- minced
   1 1/2  pounds lean pork tenderloins
   1 large sweet onion
     olive oil cooking spray


Preparation: 
Combine chili powder, cumin, salt, oregano and garlic in small mixing bowl. sprinkle spice mixture over meat, pressing into surface. Arrange coals for indirect cooking. Place meat on grill, cover and grill for 30 to 45 minutes until thermometer registers 160F. Spray onion slices with olive oil cooking spray and place on the grill rack over coals last 10 to 15 minutes of grilling time. Slice pork and serve pork and grilled onions with Corn and Black Bean Salsa.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Bourbon And Honey Smoke-Roasted Pork Tenderloin 
 Serves: 6 

Ingredients: 


                         ***MARINADE***
   1 cup olive oil
   1/2  cup bourbon
   3 tablespoons   honey
   1/2 cup lemon juice
   1 tablespoon minced garlic
   1 1/2  tablespoons fresh ginger root, peeled and grated
   1/4  cup soy sauce
   1/2  cup thinly sliced onion
   2 tablespoons fresh sage coarsely chopped
   2 teaspoons pepper
   1 teaspoon salt
                        ***MAIN DISH***
   3  pork tenderloins

Preparation: 
Combine all marinade ingredients; blend well. The marinade for this dish can be prepared a day in advance; marinating should go on for 24 hours. Lay the pork tenderloins in a ceramic or glass dish and pour marinade over them. Turn the tenderloins several times during the 24 hours that they are marinating in the refrigerator. When ready to cook, pat the pork dry. Preheat charcoal in an outdoor grill and soak the wood chips in water for 30 minutes. Add the chips to the hot coals. Roast the pork evenly for about 40 minutes, until its internal temperature is 165 F. If pork is to be eaten hot, allow it to sit on the edge of the grill for 10 minutes or so after it is cooked so that the juices can be drawn back into the meat. Good served either hot or cold, accompanied by a green tomato chutney.


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Grilled Pork Tenderloin Southwest

4 pork tenderloins, about 1 pound each 
2 teaspoons chili powder 
1 teaspoon ground coriander 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 cup dried, crushed chiles (New Mexico, ancho, cascabel, chipotle or serrano, in order of mildest to hottest) 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 cup fresh lime juice (about 3 large limes) 
1/2 cup olive oil 
Mix all marinade ingredients and marinate tenderloins in a glass or plastic container for several hours or overnight. 
Before grilling, remove the tenderloins from the refrigerator and let them come to room temperature. 

Preheat your grill. Remove the tenderloins from the marinade, and discard the marinade. Grill over high heat for 10 minutes, turning frequently, to sear. Then, move the tenderloins to a cooler part of your grill or, if you are using a gas grill, reduce the heat, and cook for approximately 15 minutes longer, turning frequently, or until an instant-read meat thermometer registers 160F degrees. Remove from heat, cover, and allow to rest for 10 minutes. Slice on the diagonal and serve with sliced avocados, onions and tomatoes


----------



## Raine (Jul 30, 2004)

Pork Tenderloin 

Rub: 
1 T. salt 
2 t. garlic powder 
2 t. onion powder 
1 t. ground bay 
1 t. gound thyme (or sage) 
fresh ground black pepper. 
Trim all the fat and membrane, and rub generously. It's better if you let it marinate in the rub overnight. Place on a rack over a shallow pan containing 1/4" of water to keep the first drippings from burning. 

Place in the grill pre-heated to 350° and cook for about 45 minutes or until the center reaches 155°. Take it out and let it sit for 10-12 minutes while you deglaze the pan with water or wine and correct the seasonings. This is great gravy. Slice thinly across the grain. If you didn't over cook it, it will be melt-in-your-mouth tender and superbly moist.


----------



## Bam!! (Jul 30, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> HICKORY-SMOKED PORK TENDERLOIN WITH HERBS
> SERVES 6 to 8
> 
> 
> ...




They all look really really good! Thanks so much!

This one really intrigues me....have you made it ?

Also....the redundant question 140 degrees for Pork!


----------

